# Windows PC ohne herunterfahren abschalten



## sensei (4 Februar 2022)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Windows PC (ja es muss Windows sein) aufbauen, den ich, wie z.B. eine SPS, ausschalten (Spannungsversorgung abschalten) kann ohne ihn
explizit 'herunterzufahren'. Die Basis soll ein 'ganz normaler' PC (x86) sein.  Für den Einsatz wäre ein 'Industrie PC' oversized.
Was für ein Windows brauche ich da? WIN 10 IoT ???

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Eckenhart (4 Februar 2022)

Das würde Ich mit keinem Windows PC und Windows Version auf Dauer machen.
Eventuell USV mit Befehl an Windows Herunterfahren?


----------



## roboticBeet (4 Februar 2022)

Alternativ solltest du dir zumindest Gedanken darum machen, wie du korrupte Dateien verhinderst, die ggf. während des Abschaltens der Spannungsversorgung geschrieben werden und dein Betriebssystem schädigen. Der UWF kann hier ein erster Anlaufpunkt sein.

Wofür willst du den Rechner im Allgemeinen nutzen?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2022)

Ich würde dir auch ne einfache USV empfehlen.
Funktioniert problemlos ohne viel Aufwand.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Februar 2022)

Man kann mit Win IoT das UWF Filter aktivieren, oder EWF bei Win 7 Embedded.
Mit diesen Filter aktiviert werden keine Daten an die Festplatte geschrieben, es sei denn man "comittest" die Daten.
Wenn die PC neugestartet wird, startet es in den Zustand womit es bei die Einrichtung "comitted" wurde.
Nachteil (oder Vorteil) ist dass keine Daten persistent sind.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2022)

Ich schätzt, dass das nicht jede Hardware dauerhaft mitmacht – die meisten Netzteile sind dafür nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## sensei (4 Februar 2022)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Alternativ solltest du dir zumindest Gedanken darum machen, wie du korrupte Dateien verhinderst, die ggf. während des Abschaltens der Spannungsversorgung geschrieben werden und dein Betriebssystem schädigen. Der UWF kann hier ein erster Anlaufpunkt sein.
> 
> Wofür willst du den Rechner im Allgemeinen nutzen?


Auf dem Rechner läuft eine Applikation die über eine Ethernetverbindung eine Visualisierung macht. Die Applikation läuft nur unter Windows hat aber kaum Ressourcenansprüche. Es gibt fertige IPCs mit der Applikation vorinstalliert. Da läuft irgendeine Windowsversion. Die kann man
'einfach' abschalten. Da gibt es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit für den Bediener die Herunterzufahren. Kosten aber 1000 EUR. Ich habe gehofft
es günstiger machen zu können.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2022)

definiere "einfach" abschalten ...

Man kann den Startknopf ja so konfigurieren, dass der PC nach betätigen runterfährt. Das ist was anderes, als profan den Stecker zu ziehen..


----------



## sensei (4 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> definiere "einfach" abschalten ...
> 
> Man kann den Startknopf ja so konfigurieren, dass der PC nach betätigen runterfährt. Das ist was anderes, als profan den Stecker zu ziehen..


Stecker ziehen. Also Spannungsversorgung abschalten.


----------



## Krumnix (16 Februar 2022)

Win10 LTSC 2019 auf einer "kleinen" SSD mit UWF installieren.
Konfig, Logs oder sonstige Daten, die gespeichert werden sollen, auf einer zweiten SSD dann ablegen.

Empfehle aber einen IPC mit 24VDC, da hier das harte ein/ausschalten keinen Einfluss hat. 
Die Siemens IPC127e kostet jetzt nicht die Welt und ein Office-PC Marke billiger Eigenbau im Vergleich nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Ludewig (16 Februar 2022)

Ich hatte hier neulich ein KTP600, das mehrfach ein- und ausgeschaltet wurde, weil der Kunde wissen wollte, ob er eine Netzausfallmeldung erhält.
Es war nicht defekt, aber ich musste das Betriebssystem mit PPI-Adapter und ProSave neu installieren.
Wir empfehlen unseren Kunden, das HMI (neue meist KTP 700 Basic) vor dem Ausschalten herunterzufahren und haben dazu einen eigenen Button auf der Wartungsseite. Allerdings schreiben wir auch Archive auf den gesteckten USB-Stick.

Ich will damit sagen, dass selbst Geräte, die robuster gestrickt sein sollten als gerade ein Windows-PC, nicht gegen Probleme bei Spannungsausfall gefeit sind.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Februar 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Wir empfehlen unseren Kunden, das HMI (neue meist KTP 700 Basic) vor dem Ausschalten herunterzufahren und haben dazu einne eigenen Button auf der Wartungsseite. Allerdinsg schreiben wir auch Archive auf den gesteckten USB-Stick.


Waaas .. !?
Kan man jetzt ein Siemens Panel nicht einfach abschalten ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Februar 2022)

sensei schrieb:


> Da läuft irgendeine Windowsversion. Die kann man
> 'einfach' abschalten. Da gibt es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit für den Bediener die Herunterzufahren. Kosten aber 1000 EUR. Ich habe gehofft
> es günstiger machen zu können.


Das ist nicht irgendeine Windows Version, sondern ein Windows CE oder neuer Windows Embedded Compact. Der Nachfolger von beiden ist Windows IoT wo das vermutlich auch geht, allerdings kann Otto Normalbürger das nicht  kaufen, meine ich und es würde ihm vermutlich auch nichts helfen, da es angepasst werden muss.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Februar 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Das ist nicht irgendeine Windows Version, sondern ein Windows CE oder neuer Windows Embedded Compact.


Das weis er doch selber besser. Er hat ein 'normalen' Windows Applikation und braucht deswegen ein 'normalen' Windows , und wenn er sagt


sensei schrieb:


> Es gibt fertige IPCs mit der Applikation vorinstalliert. Da läuft irgendeine Windowsversion. Die kann man 'einfach' abschalten.


meint er ein IPC mit ein Windows der 'normalen' Windows Programme betreiben kann.
Also Win 7 Embedded oder Win 10 IoT.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das weis er doch selber besser. Er hat ein 'normalen' Windows Applikation und braucht deswegen ein 'normalen' Windows , und wenn er sagt
> 
> meint er ein IPC mit ein Windows der 'normalen' Windows Programme betreiben kann.
> Also Win 7 Embedded oder Win 10 IoT.


Das sehe ich aufgrund Beitrag #7, den Du ja auch zitiert hast, anders.


sensei schrieb:


> Es gibt fertige IPCs mit der Applikation vorinstalliert. Da läuft irgendeine Windowsversion. Die kann man 'einfach' abschalten.


----------



## JesperMP (16 Februar 2022)

@oliver.tonn
Verstehe nicht wie du darauf kommts. Ein IPC mit Win 7 Embedded oder Win 10 IoT kann man einfach ausschalten.

Wir verwenden manchmal Siemens Panel PCs anstatt Comfort Panel. Die sind mit Win 7 Embedded, und die wird einfach ausgeschaltet wenn die Hauptschalter von die gesammte Maschine ausgeschaltet wird.
edit: Und auch S7-1515SP Open Controller mit Win 7 Embedded. Dasselbe, einfach ausschalten.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @oliver.tonn
> Verstehe nicht wie du darauf kommts. Ein IPC mit Win 7 Embedded oder Win 10 IoT kann man einfach ausschalten.


Wir sollten diese Diskussion nicht zu sehr ausweiten, das bringt den TE nicht weiter.
Ich glaube Du hast mich missverstanden. Ich habe den TE in #7 so verstanden, dass er nicht weiß, welches Windows auf den fertigen IPCs mit der App läuft die man einfach ausschalten kann, darauf basierte meine Antwort in #13.
Das man IPCs mit Win 7 Embedded nicht einfach ausschalten kann habe ich nicht gesagt, im Gegenteil, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das nicht nur für WEC gilt und man ab WES den Rechner erst runterfahren sollte, was da ja möglich ist. Bei IoT weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht, vermute aber, dass es auch geht.


----------

